# Should I dump Tivo for Direct TV Plus Dvr?



## dpblevins (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey! The new neighborhood I am moving into has yet to receice cable access. I am signing up with Direct TV. Figured I would drop my Tivo Series 2 for the free Direct TV plus DVR because it is 

A. Cheaper 5.99 vs 12.49
B. Can record 2 shows at once (HUGE SELL for me)

Ok, I called Tivo to cancel and they lowered my monthly rate to $6.99 to compete, plus bashed the Direct TV Plus DVR. Direct TV's customer service is horrible and if I call Tivo I know ill wait 30 mins before I can reach anyone. I have been a loyal Tivo customer for 2 years and I need HELP deciding!!

-Can I still get "DirecTivo" or am I stuck with the Plus DVR? 
-Should I just keep my Series 2 machine and use with the satalite?

ANY thoughts or suggestions would be a hugh help!

David


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

You can certainly request a DTivo but chances are you'll get a crappy R15 instead (i.e., DirecTV Plus DVR). Once you get yourself set up with DTV you can get a used DTivo off ebay and activate it on your DTV account. The monthly DVR fee is $5.99 for an unlimited number of DTivos (it's a flat fee) on your account and another $4.99 for the receiver mirroring fee. Additional DTivos are only $4.99 for the mirroring fee so it's a real bargain compared to the standalone model you;re used to. The best part is that they all have dual tuners and can record and playback Dolby Digital broadcasts.

If you're thinking about getting a HDTV anytime soon then you might want to consider getting the HR10-250 instead. It's the Hi-Def version of the standard DTivo and will also record HD digital local channels from a rooftop antenna.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since you are already familiar with the TiVo interface you will be disappointed with the new DirecTV Plus DVR (R15). The R10 and other DVRs with TiVo can still be found. Check the forum sponsors. In the meantime, you can still use your SA TiVos with a standard DirecTV receiver.


----------



## dshinnick (Jun 6, 2003)

Check the threads about this. I think the common opinion is that Directv DOES have a reserve of the older "R10" units, which are Tivo-based, unlike the newer R15 units. If you specifically request an R10, and the customer service rep says that that's what you'll get, get the person's name and phone number, and be prepared to return the R15 if you get one. And, go to a higher-level person if the customer service rep won't work with you.


----------



## BigFoot48 (Jul 1, 2003)

My Phillips DTivo crash two weeks ago while on an RV trip so I called D* and they shipped an R10 to a friend I was visiting a few days later. The rep said they have a check box and can either ship R10 or R15.

80meg drive is a nice improvement and the Tivo interface will be satisfying until HD becomes ready for primetime.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Do check www.dbstalk.com for discussion on the R15

As R15 discussion, is "not" supposed to be here on this forum.


----------



## Stoystown (Jun 13, 2002)

Directtv will always try to sell you their box. I installed their DVR for my inlaws (we have a Direct Tivo and an old series 2) and hated it. Confusing interface, etc. etc. I ended up sending it back and getting them a Direct Tivo.

Anyway, if you want to stick with the Tivo on Direct TV and guarantee you get one, call these guys:

http://www.weaknees.com/directv-tivo.php

If you are doing a new install, they will send you the equipment and use the same Direct TV installers that you would get if you called Direct TV directly.

Only downside I can see to Direct Tivo versus regular Tivo: You can't use the Home Media option. There are others, but that's the big one.

If you end up sticking with your Series 2 Tivo, try to get a Direct TV box that uses the SERIAL CABLE hookup. It means you don't have to use the IR to change the channels. I got a Hughes Executive Director Plus (look around here for an explanation) and I have never had a problem changing channels.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

dpblevins said:


> Hey! The new neighborhood I am moving into has yet to receice cable access. I am signing up with Direct TV. Figured I would drop my Tivo Series 2 for the free Direct TV plus DVR because it is
> 
> A. Cheaper 5.99 vs 12.49
> B. Can record 2 shows at once (HUGE SELL for me)
> ...


Get the R15 for free, DirecTV will install and run two lines to it. Buy a used Directv TiVo power unit (NOT R10) off of ebay for around $100 with shipping. Call DirecTV and tell them you bought a used DirecTiVO unit to replace their crap R15.

Then, you'll have a dual tuner TiVo for $5.99 a month.  Also you could through your series2 on ebay and recover most of the $100...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> Get the R15 for free, DirecTV will install and run two lines to it. Buy a used Directv TiVo power unit (NOT R10) off of ebay for around $100 with shipping. Call DirecTV and tell them you bought a used DirecTiVO unit to replace their crap R15.
> 
> Then, you'll have a dual tuner TiVo for $5.99 a month.  Also you could through your series2 on ebay and recover most of the $100...


Or.... Get the R15 for Free, have DirecTV install... and try it for yourself, and make your *OWN* determination on how well you can work with the unit...

If you don't like it..... then continue with Adam's suggestion..

Best case:
-) You happen to like the R15 and you are ready for any of the new features DirecTV is planning to add (VOD, more interactive, DirecTV2Go)... and you got it for free.

Worst case:
-) You spend the extra $100 on the DTivo, and extend your commitment for maybe a net of 2 extra months... and you have no nagging questions if you made the right choice.


----------



## bluedakar (May 1, 2006)

One thing that has kept me with the D*Tivo (along with the dual tuners) is the superior recording quality over the SA units. As for other features missing from the non-R10 D*Tivos you can get some of them back with help from ptvupgrade.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Or.... Get the R15 for Free, have DirecTV install... and try it for yourself, and make your *OWN* determination on how well you can work with the unit...
> 
> If you don't like it..... then continue with Adam's suggestion..


Earl, Earl, Earl...

You know that *almost* all of the LONG-TERM TiVo users dislike the R15, and have returned the R15, of course you might be the one exception. But then again you get NEW TOYS from DirecTV to play with (like the Samsung LCD D10 unit), so maybe you have a little bias? 

I recommend, that if he is a LONG-TERM TiVo user, then skip the R15 (don't through the hassle, having it installed, getting them to take it back, and then getting your account straighten out (because of the lease and committment)) and buy a R10 (DirecTiVo) from Weaknees.com or any of the other companies that still sell the DirecTiVos.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> ... and you got it for free.


Earl,

One more thing, NOTHING IS EVER FREE, at the very least there are strings attached.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

tbeckner said:


> so maybe you have a little bias?


These HAS to be more to Earl than that. He went from being one of the biggest TiVo people around for multiple years to now even bashing TiVo in an occasional post. There is something more with him and DirecTV than he wants us to believe IMO.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tbeckner said:


> Earl, Earl, Earl...
> 
> You know that *almost* all of the LONG-TERM TiVo users dislike the R15, and have returned the R15, of course you might be the one exception. But then again you get NEW TOYS from DirecTV to play with (like the Samsung LCD D10 unit), so maybe you have a little bias?
> 
> I recommend, that if he is a LONG-TERM TiVo user, then skip the R15 (don't through the hassle, having it installed, getting them to take it back, and then getting your account straighten out (because of the lease and committment)) and buy a R10 (DirecTiVo) from Weaknees.com or any of the other companies that still sell the DirecTiVos.


My apologize... I read the OP earlier this morning... and didn't re-read it when responding the last time. I seriously (no kidding) forgot that the OP was a long-time TiVo user...

Yes... it probably took me a good month or so to get used to the new GUI (to the same level that I was used to the TiVo screens...)

So yes... I would agree that DTivos probably would be the best bet for the user... but if you could get an R15 for "free" (even though we all know nothing is for free..  ), it wouldn't hurt for you to try it yourself..


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> These HAS to be more to Earl than that. He went from being one of the biggest TiVo people around for multiple years to now even bashing TiVo in an occasional post. There is something more with him and DirecTV than he wants us to believe IMO.


I am still a TiVo supporter... if I wasn't I would be telling everone to switch, and stop trying to help where I coudl (on all four forums I live at now adays).... I don't respond to TiVo help requested threads with "dump that piece of crap, and get an R15".... (which is the common reply to anyone posting a problem with the R15).

TiVo is a good product.... BUT... the Series 3 best be the "sheznet" and I hope they straighted out this whole cable-card thing, as that was my biggest fear when they announced the Series 3... nothing TiVo, Inc. can do with regards to the cable-co's and their supplied cable cards.

Of course their is something else... If I told you the whole story.... that wold be the end of the story.... 

Do you remember one of the early episodes of South Park, and Cartman and the Sat Dish ? Kinda like that..... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Southpark_ep101_2.jpg


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Or.... Get the R15 for Free, have DirecTV install... and try it for yourself, and make your *OWN* determination on how well you can work with the unit...
> 
> If you don't like it..... then continue with Adam's suggestion..
> 
> ...


Not ONLY is the OP a long term TiVo user as you stated, his specific question was "-Can I still get "DirecTivo" or am I stuck with the Plus DVR? "

Based on the framing of his question, why on earth would I suggest he use the R15 when he already implied he doesn't want one? This thread is based on how the OP can stay with TiVo, and he's posting in the TiVo Community!

I understand your a huge R15 fan, but give me a break! Every directv user coming here trying to figure out how to stay with TiVo should TRY the R15 against their will???? There are GOOD REASONS for not wanting the R15... Not every user wants to go throught brain damage of learning a completely different DVR that they may or may not like, only to have to get frustrated and move back to a DVR that they KNOW they'll like, the TiVo.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Adam1115 said:


> Not ONLY is the OP a long term TiVo user as you stated, his specific question was "-Can I still get "DirecTivo" or am I stuck with the Plus DVR? "
> 
> Based on the framing of his question, why on earth would I suggest he use the R15 when he already implied he doesn't want one? This thread is based on how the OP can stay with TiVo, and he's posting in the TiVo Community!


I already apologized, for not re-reading the entire thread again, from the start, and just responding to the last post before mine (yours)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4240422&&#post4240422

And just for the kicks... the title of the thread was...


> Should I dump Tivo for Direct TV Plus Dvr?


The OP didn't ask... so how can I keep TiVo based service
In fact... the OP stated:


dpblevins said:


> ANY thoughts or suggestions would be a hugh help!


And...



Adam1115 said:


> I understand your a huge R15 fan, but give me a break! Every directv user coming here trying to figure out how to stay with TiVo should TRY the R15 against their will???? There are GOOD REASONS for not wanting the R15... Not every user wants to go throught brain damage of learning a completely different DVR that they may or may not like, only to have to get frustrated and move back to a DVR that they KNOW they'll like, the TiVo


I still to this day.... (as I did the first day I did the R15 review), state... if you are used to the TiVo interface... the R15 interface is going to be a big change.

And through out these threads, I have offered to swap out one my DTivos (I have a few in the closet) for anyone that has had a problematic R15.... (However, I am looking for the R15-300 though)... but yet... not one (at probably the two or three dozen offers accross the forums), has taken me up on the offer.... Heck in some of those I even offered to pay shipping for both directions...


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> My apologize...
> it wouldn't hurt for you to try it yourself..


My apologize, it appears I started a storm, which is not what I wanted to happen. 

IMHO, the R15 is missing so many of the standard features and capabilities found in a standard DirecTiVo, and all of the features except CallerID found in my hacked DirecTiVos that I use almost every day, that switching would be a real step backwards.

The R15 PIP while menus are displayed could be handy and was handy on my Sony DirecTV Receivers, but on a DVR I find that feature somewhat worthless since I really don't watch Live TV, except to switch between two NFL football games or to watch live breaking news, but in those two situations I wouldn't be attempting to schedule programs.

Since my DirecTiVos are hacked (BufferHack (1 hour), TiVoWebPlus, Zipper (Caller ID and NO PHONE LINES are required for dial-in), SuperPatch with some extra menu changes (that I modded myself) which gives me HMO/MRV, TServer, TyTool, etc), I find nothing compelling about the R15. In addition, I would feel restricted since on the R15 I couldn't add additional storage or fix hard drive failures myself (although after six years of TiVo usage and six TiVos, knock on wood, I haven't had a hard drive failure).

I believe that the hand writting is on the wall, there is currently nothing compelling about an R15 for any DirecTiVo user to get excited about, even if it was FREE, but then again nothing is FREE.

*ADDITIONAL THOUGHT:*

What DO YOU WANT for the two HDVR2's that you have put in storage and replaced with the two R15's? I would bet that you could sell them for a couple of hundred each, even used.


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

tbeckner said:


> In addition, I would feel restricted since on the R15 I couldn't add additional storage or fix hard drive failures myself (although after six years of TiVo usage and six TiVos, knock on wood, I haven't had a hard drive failure).


FWIW, while you can't expand to a larger drive, it appears you can drop a drive in the R15 and perform a full reset to format it. Apparently a feature they recently added in support of those poor folks at the refurb center.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tbeckner said:


> What DO YOU WANT for the two HDVR2's that you have put in storage and replaced with the two R15's? I would bet that you could sell them for a couple of hundred each, even used.


 Actually the two HDVR2's where already out of the equation before the R15's came into the house..

I know one of them works... can't remember about the 2nd... couple hundred... hmmm......... If you are intrested in them... drop me a PM...

We can work out something.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ping said:


> FWIW, while you can't expand to a larger drive, it appears you can drop a drive in the R15 and perform a full reset to format it. Apparently a feature they recently added in support of those poor folks at the refurb center.


Now the question is, since almost NO two hard drives are the same in capacity, even the same brands with like capacities are different in actual capacity, how will this effect the formatting? Does DirecTV have to supply the hard drive? It's likely that they do supply the replacement. 

In my case, just installing a replacement hard drive supplied by DirecTV isn't a real advantage, but for the average user it might be worth something, because since I bought my first TiVo in 2000, I have never lost a hard drive in any of my TiVos (DirecTiVos or SA TiVo). In fact, I haven't lost a hard drive in any of my computers, except one less than 90 day old 160GB Maxtor, and a couple of IBM Pixie Dust drives. Currently I have 20 hard drives running 24/7 in 9 computers and 7 hard drives running 24/7 in TiVos. So, replacing a failed hard drive isn't a big problem. Of course, on the computers I use Ghost and LiveState Recovery (Backup Exec System Recovery) to image my drives and to keep a real-time backup just in case a hard drive fails, which does happen. Come to think about it, I should plan on a couple of failures in the next year or two, because the two hard drives in my SA TiVo are now both over six years old, and some of the hard drives in the computers are now almost eight years old. 

BTW, thanks for reminding me! :up:


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Actually the two HDVR2's where already out of the equation before the R15's came into the house..
> 
> I know one of them works... can't remember about the 2nd... couple hundred... hmmm......... If you are intrested in them... drop me a PM...
> 
> We can work out something.


Earl,

I would need to know if the HDVR2 that may not work has a failed hard drive or something like a failed motherboard.

I would need to know if either of them have been opened up for hacking? One of the major problems with opening up a DirecTiVo for hacking is that if the front panel white signal/power ribbon is not seated correctly and the TiVo is powered on, then the motherboard would need to be replaced, because the remote control will not function correctly or at all.

Think about what the answers to these two questions and I will PM you.

I really don't care of the hard drives have failed, because that is a very minor problem, which is easily fixed.

One last question, how about remote controls, do you have them?

Thanks again, and sorry that you had to fend off the herd.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Rkkeller said:


> These HAS to be more to Earl than that. He went from being one of the biggest TiVo people around for multiple years to now even bashing TiVo in an occasional post. There is something more with him and DirecTV than he wants us to believe IMO.


If you read my post, you would have noticed that I said,


tbeckner said:


> maybe you have a little bias?


because he gets new TOYS from DirecTV to play with even before they are announced by the manufacturer (I.E. the Samsung LCD DirecTV Reciever).

I really don't believe that DirecTV has corrupted him, yet!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tbeckner said:


> Earl,
> 
> I would need to know if the HDVR2 that may not work has a failed hard drive or something like a failed motherboard.
> 
> ...


They have definently been opened for hacking... I had 4.0 on them at one point... I am almost sure I returned them back to the 3.x version though.

I did nuke one with the cable issue... it has hence been tossted (Well what was left of it after I "parted" it out)... these two should be okay....

But I will fire them up and let you know for sure.
I know I have at least two remotes... not sure if I have a third (As I know I replaced one for a neighboor)....


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tbeckner said:


> If you read my post, you would have noticed that I said, because he gets new TOYS from DirecTV to play with even before they are announced by the manufacturer (I.E. the Samsung LCD DirecTV Reciever).
> 
> I really don't believe that DirecTV has corrupted him, yet!


 It's kinda fun... getting the toys to play with...
Kinda like those guys/gals in the magazine business where they get new toys (before release) to play with...... 

I am an unbiased "player of toys"... Any company wants to send me an electronic gadget to play with..... not a problem.

If Comcast wants to send me a Comcast-TiVo box (I have their wire into my house), I have no problem playing with it.
If Hughes or Toshiba want to send me one of those portable media devices that are slated for DirecTV2Go.... no problem either.
If TiVo was to hook me up with a Series 3.... I still have a cable connection, (cable modem), hey... we can work it out... or take it to my Mom's who is a cable-tv subscriber...



I have another toy from DirecTV that I have been playing with for the last month already. And it is a great improvement to it's predecessor. Just waiting the okay for the review (can't do it now, as you can't purchase it yet... due to stock limitations), but I should be able to release the review on that in about two weeks as sale is supposedly starting around 8/16/2006



Spoiler



It is not the device you think it is.....


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It is not the device you think it is.....


Way to go, just keep us on the edge of our seats!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

tbeckner said:


> Way to go, just keep us on the edge of our seats!


I had to put that in there....

Else people would be saying that I quoted a release date for a device that a lot of people think I have...


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> They have definently been opened for hacking... I had 4.0 on them at one point... I am almost sure I returned them back to the 3.x version though.
> 
> I did nuke one with the cable issue... it has hence been tossted (Well what was left of it after I "parted" it out)... these two should be okay....
> 
> ...


Sounds good, version doesn't matter, I have images.

Two remotes for two units is all that I need.

One will go to my youngest daughter and the other will be placed in the closet as a Slingbox/MRV Server and the current one in the closet will be moved to the exercise room.

I know that you don't use MRV, but my whole family uses MRV daily to shift recordings all over the house, which is great, and *MRV is the major reason I use so many DirecTiVos*.

I used the Slingbox/MRV Server in the closet to record the Tour de France and I have watched those recordings in the livingroom, bedroom, or the exercise room, or on my computer via the SlingPlayer. Before I had the SlingPlayer I download recordings and watched them on the computer. But the usefuliness of MRV has really changed the way everyone in the family records and watches TV. As an example, if my oldest daughter recorded and watched a show on the Science channel or any channel and then told me how great the show was, I use MRV to watch it if it isn't on again or if is scheduled out a ways. If she already deleted the recording, I use TiVoWebPlus to UNDELETE and MRV it.

Anyway, enough already about using MRV, I know you are waiting for Vista Ultimate/Windows Media Center Edition and a DirecTV adapter for a PC, but then again you will have to buy an XBox 360 for each TV.


----------



## ttwiv (Nov 23, 2004)

I've got DirecTV with Tivo service. My DTV peanut remote stopped working, so I ordered a new one from DTV, and they sent me their new universal remote (RC23) that works the DTV-Tivo DVR as well as their other receivers. I'm fine with the remote except that I can't find a button that works like the clear button does on the original Tivo remote. Does anyone know if there is an equivalent button?


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

ttwiv said:


> Does anyone know if there is an equivalent button?


There is not one that I could find. Also no way to switch between the two tuners.


----------



## Dood (Feb 21, 2003)

Don't do it! The R15 is a piece of crap that has more bugs than a flop house. All you need to do is a search here to find out how bad the R15 really is.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

You also should do a search at www.dbstalk.com

I mean, after all... this is the "TiVo" community forum.


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

I'm dumping DirecTV August 21st for the S3 or Comcast TiVo. I'm going to miss DirecTV and my DirecTiVos, my lifetime service, but I'm going to like the new TiVo features DirecTV never supported and never will. I'm just sick and tired of DirecTV same as I was with cable. I think I hate them both and it's TiVo I love. I just need to put TiVo together with the best service and it appears the S3 with cable will be the best solution. For the next 16 months, I get $25 off for the dump the dish promotion cable has. By the time that ends, we'll see what progress TiVo has made with intergrated box deals with Dish or Verizon FIOS or Comcast or maybe even DirecTV. At the same time, I'm dumping DSL for Comcast Broadband for $30 a month to double the speed.


----------



## serenstarlight (Aug 17, 2003)

Just in case if you're wanting to upgrade for a DTV dvr you can access your account on dtv and chose to upgrade your equipment. When it asks for a promo code type in dvr4u2, everything would be free including shipping and handling. It's a friends and family promotion.


----------



## ttwiv (Nov 23, 2004)

If I switch from cable to DirecTV, will I have to use DTV's new DVR, or can I still get DTV's TiVo receiver with TiVo service intergrated into the receiver?


----------



## TechGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

dshinnick said:


> Check the threads about this. I think the common opinion is that Directv DOES have a reserve of the older "R10" units, which are Tivo-based, unlike the newer R15 units. If you specifically request an R10, and the customer service rep says that that's what you'll get, get the person's name and phone number, and be prepared to return the R15 if you get one. And, go to a higher-level person if the customer service rep won't work with you.


no matter who talk to youll never get what we dont have. why does everyone think asking for a supervisor will scare us? that said , i wouldnt take an r15 if i got for free. actually i do get it for free and im sticking with my hr10-250 until it explodes.


----------



## ttwiv (Nov 23, 2004)

TechGirl said:


> no matter who talk to youll never get what we dont have. why does everyone think asking for a supervisor will scare us? that said , i wouldnt take an r15 if i got for free. actually i do get it for free and im sticking with my hr10-250 until it explodes.


Techgirl -- you are a customer service representative for DTV? If so, do you know if DTV recognizes the problems they are having w/ their DVRs? Also, I recently had them send me a new remote for my TiVo, and they sent me their new universal remote instead of the TiVo peanut remote. Is this because they don't carry the TiVo remotes anymore?


----------



## serenstarlight (Aug 17, 2003)

ttwiv said:


> Techgirl -- you are a customer service representative for DTV? If so, do you know if DTV recognizes the problems they are having w/ their DVRs? Also, I recently had them send me a new remote for my TiVo, and they sent me their new universal remote instead of the TiVo peanut remote. Is this because they don't carry the TiVo remotes anymore?


Yes they sent you the universal because we are currently supporting DTV manufactured receivers, and I'm sure they're aware and recognise customer complaints about the ird but I'm not sure of any fixes right now. With that being said, techgirl that is the most ignorant thing I have ever seen another csr post on tivo community. But yes we can't request something that we don't have and we can not request equipment replacement receivers specifically by model.


----------



## Dood (Feb 21, 2003)

mtchamp said:


> but I'm going to like the new TiVo features DirecTV never supported and never will.


BINGO


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

ttwiv said:


> If I switch from cable to DirecTV, will I have to use DTV's new DVR, or can I still get DTV's TiVo receiver with TiVo service intergrated into the receiver?


You cannot (under normal circumstances) get a new standard-def Tivo-based DVR from DirecTV anymore.

Scan the topics in this forum over the last few weeks/months - DTivo boxes can still be had (refurbed, used, new) from eBay or other online sellers and can be activated on a DirecTV account. It's possible that you may have to purchase a new access card for the box, but other than that DTV should give you no hassle in activating a DTivo instead of a non-Tivo DTV DVR.


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 7, 2006)

:down:  This may replace "New Coke" as the biggest flop...DirectTV's move away from Tivo is a big mistake.

I am so disappointed with the company! Over night I went from unofficial spokesperson to a loyal customer looking to get out!  Why the 180? The R-15 is terrible!!! If it were a soft drink, I would spit it out and brush my teeth. All you have to do is read any post to know that the simplicity and 2-tuner toggle that Tivo offers is a huge selling point for DirectTV customers. By removing that selling point, DirectTV must now cling to "Sunday Ticket" and a smaller choice of local programing(DTV) as the only differences between them and local cable.

You will have to beg repeatedly to get a "refurbished SD Tivo" if you need a replacement. Provided they don't try to push the {$399 HR-250 (HD)\local HD through separate over-the-air $99 receiver} Tivo intergraded receiver on you. If you want to spend the money, that is about the only way to hold on to DirectTV and Tivo. At least for now. The direction is moving toward completely phasing out Tivo with DirectTV receivers.

All the CSR's at DirectTV need their wages doubled, b\c this is a customer service nightmare (x10)!!!


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I guess I'll put it in this thread also...

I have two DTivos just sitting on the floor of a back bedroom (HDVR2 and DSR704) both have the original hard drives. I also have an R10 with an upgraded 160gb

I also have some hard drives (160gb (2) 200gb (2) )

Anyone who wants to work out a deal for an R15-300 (I already have two -500) 
Drop me a PM


To Goodfella:
I'll agree regarding two tunner buffer/toggle... as I still miss that (even though I am also getting used to the work around)..


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have been going back and forth in a love hate situation between using my DirecTiVos and the R-15's over the last 6-7 months. I use one for a month, then the other, then back again and have for months. I have loved the R-15, hated it, loved it and hated it.

I can say that after all the R-15's updates if your someone that only needs a couple handfuls of SL/SP's, don't care about hacks, don't constantly change settings and SL's, just need a basic search ability, the R-15 would work well for you.

Now on the other hand, if your a major couch potato  , have 50++ SP's, need the power of the wishlist search, must have the hacks and upgradability available, missing a scheduled recording would absolutely devastate you, feel the need to tweak settings and change SP's or priorities often, then the R-15 would not be the best choice for you at this time.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

goony said:


> You cannot (under normal circumstances) get a new standard-def Tivo-based DVR from DirecTV anymore.
> 
> Scan the topics in this forum over the last few weeks/months - DTivo boxes can still be had (refurbed, used, new) from eBay or other online sellers and can be activated on a DirecTV account. It's possible that you may have to purchase a new access card for the box, but other than that DTV should give you no hassle in activating a DTivo instead of a non-Tivo DTV DVR.


So you have people paying a lot of money for the protection plan. What happens then? They replace people TiVo with an R15? That hardly seems acceptable to me...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

mtchamp said:


> I'm dumping DirecTV August 21st for the S3 or Comcast TiVo.


So, you're implying that one or both will be available on the 21st?


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> So, you're implying that one or both will be available on the 21st?


Not at all. Just hoping it will be soon, as most speculate, that's why I finally decided DirecTV could be dumped.


----------



## Dood (Feb 21, 2003)

Goodfella said:


> :down:  This may replace "New Coke" as the biggest flop...DirectTV's move away from Tivo is a big mistake.
> 
> I am so disappointed with the company! Over night I went from unofficial spokesperson to a loyal customer looking to get out!  Why the 180? The R-15 is terrible!!! If it were a soft drink, I would spit it out and brush my teeth. All you have to do is read any post to know that the simplicity and 2-tuner toggle that Tivo offers is a huge selling point for DirectTV customers. By removing that selling point, DirectTV must now cling to "Sunday Ticket" and a smaller choice of local programing(DTV) as the only differences between them and local cable.
> 
> ...


Had I not ordered several DirecTv Tivo units from Weaknees, I'd have aligned with Dish Network. I still might because DirecTv could care less about their customers - if so, why did they release the R15?


----------



## VictorianArtist (Aug 9, 2006)

The Directv DVR ... even tho you spend good money on it is only a LEASE. You never own it. I spent many conversations with them and they are only opting to lease equipment. So, if you buy a directv dvr... you will still have to give it back to them at some point. You are spending your money, and yes the monthly fee is cheaper, but I went straight TIVO because I refuse to lease my equipment. I own all my own satellite equipment and my receivers are Sony etc. Sony doesn't even make a direct receiver any longer. It is very upsetting to me to find that after 8 years with Directv and owning my own stuff, that if I upgrade now, it has to be one of their pieces of equipment and I only LEASE it. :down:


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The monthly fee is the same (Lease vs Mirroring Fee)


----------



## VictorianArtist (Aug 9, 2006)

I believe the monthly fee w/directvdvr is 5.99 vs mirroring fee of 4.99. No biggie except I dislike not owning my equipment. 

I have a directv w/Tivo receiver that I never hooked up. It has the 30 g drive in it, and I have had it 3 years. I am wondering if I ever hook it up, if it will be considered a lease, when I never leased it (since is was pre-March 2006). Guess I will call them (yuk). I wanted it for a third tv, and got all the appropriate equipment and never hooked it up. 

I feel so bad about Directv's Lease policy that I cannot begin to explain. Sure hope they have a BIG warehouse for all the old equipment. JERKS!


----------



## ping (Oct 3, 2005)

I paid $0 for an R15, delivered (and even installed if I had needed it).

I now pay $4.99/month to lease it, compared with $4.99/month "mirroring fee" for the DSR6000 it replaced (for kicks, not because the DSR6000 needed replacing by anything, much less this thing). And now if there's a problem (well, there's tons of problems, but I'm talking hardware, here), it's their problem, not mine. :up:

The $5.99 you're thinking of is DVR service (I won't ever have to worry about that ).


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

ping said:


> I paid $0 for an R15, delivered (and even installed if I had needed it).


I used that special two but I made him run the extra two lines to the living room (that I really didn't need but I figured it was free  ).

Now I can hookup two DirecTiVos and not have to run cables myself "IF" I ever bail on the R-15.


----------

